
The DevOps Security Checklist - jbaviat
https://www.sqreen.io/checklists/devops-security-checklist
======
jbaviat
Hey HN, I’m the co-founder and CTO of Sqreen (YC W18) [1].

After publishing the SaaS CTO Security Checklist 2 months ago [2], I’m excited
today to share the DevOps security checklist with the HN community.

With the “DevSecOps” movement, security is more and more a topic for DevOps
engineers and this checklist is here to help.

Have feedback? Please share it!

[1] [https://www.sqreen.io/](https://www.sqreen.io/) [2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16615593](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16615593)

